# recherche de mac os insolite



## segaddict77 (9 Mai 2014)

bonjour a tous, voila j'ai un ibook, imac g3 et emac g4 et recherche plusieurs mac os x un peut insolite pour le fun et voir un peut comment ça tournait car très intrigué par ces systéme!! 

donc voila apres plusieurs recherche de longue heures j'ai réussi a avoir une version de mac os x 10.0 beta qui tourne très bien sur mon imac g3!! je recherche maintenant les premères version de os x devloper preview ( DP, DP2, DP3 et DP4) voici quelque photos ici: http://www.guidebookgallery.org/screenshots/macosxdp3

on peut voir une version de DP3 tourner sur cette présentation de steve jobs:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-fkYFV7rOY

je recherche aussi une version de rhapsody qui tourne sur processeur intel x86 ou ppc g3:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhapsody_(système_d'exploitation)

voila, si quelqu'un sait ou trouver une de ces version ou a des infos je vous remercie beaucoup!!

merci pour votre aide! cordialement.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Le problème je crois, étant qu'il n'est pas légal de se procurer une bêta non prévue pour une sortie publique même si le système d'exploitation est vraiment ancien.

Ceci est bien dommage d'ailleurs les captures d'écran que tu as mis en liens, donnent vraiment envie d'essayer les ancêtres pour voir l'évolution jusqu'à aujourd'hui.

Bon week-end .


----------



## melaure (10 Mai 2014)

Trouve toi un Next 

Sinon en effet un iMac G3 c'est sympa pour se garder une collection de vieux OS. J'ai partiionné le mien en 5 avec 5 OS différents.

Par contre j'ai aussi fait une archive des mai jusqu'a Panther, car Apple a coupé le service de mai pour les vieux OS. Ca va finir par arriver à Tiger.


----------



## segaddict77 (10 Mai 2014)

bonjour, je pense plutot qu'il est illegal de mettre a disposition sur internet des version beta non public mais les télécharger en vrais n'est pas illégal je pense, d'ou la difficulté de les trouvé...
 (sur des plateforme du genre megaupload et autre d'ou la fermeture de ce site et l'impossibilité pour hadopi et autre de "punir" les utilisateur)  j'ai trouvé des lien pour les telecharger mais hs car trop ancien!

une machine neXT ?? le réve !! lol
sinon j'ai aussi plusieurs partition sur mes deux g3 avec pas mal de mac os je recherche aussi les archive des maj pour les ancien mac os 10.x car certain logiciel demande les dernière mise a jour qui sont aujourd'hui plus possible de telecharger si tu a un lien ?? 
merci !!


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Mai 2014)

melaure a dit:


> Trouve toi un Next
> 
> Sinon en effet un iMac G3 c'est sympa pour se garder une collection de vieux OS. J'ai partiionné le mien en 5 avec 5 OS différents.
> 
> Par contre j'ai aussi fait une archive des mai jusqu'a Panther, car Apple a coupé le service de mai pour les vieux OS. Ca va finir par arriver à Tiger.



Les mises à jour sont toujours disponibles sur le site support.apple.com


----------



## melaure (10 Mai 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les mises à jour sont toujours disponibles sur le site support.apple.com



Oui mais manuellement et il ne te disent pas lesquelles et dans quel ordre les installer  heureusement j'ai trouvé l'info ailleurs.


----------



## cdbvs (20 Mai 2014)

*Salut Xav-du77, c'est Cdbvs*



Pour eMac c'est limité à des versions compatibles avec la machine, par contre avec un iMac c'est peut être possible de faire tourner un autre Os ! Comme tu as l'air d'avoir réussi, tu as donc pleins de possibilités.

Si ton iMac G3 est celui-ci : http://www.apple-history.com/imac

C'est qu'à prioris tu peux faire tourner au moins celà :

Mac Os 8.1a2-bc  
Mac Os 8.1a4  
Mac Os 8.1b2 
Mac Os 8.1b2c2 
Mac Os 8.1b4 
Mac Os 8.1b5 
Mac Os 8.1d9 
Mac Os 8.1J-1.0b3 
Mac Os 8.1J-1.0b4 
Mac Os 8.1J-1.0b7
Mac Os 8.1 final
Mac Os 8.2a4c2 
Mac Os 8.2d8
Mac Os 8.5a7-J 
Mac Os 8.5a8 
Mac Os 8.5b2 
Mac Os 8.5b4c2 
Mac Os 8.5b6
Mac Os 8.5final
Mac Os 8.5.1
Mac Os 8.5.2d5c3
Mac Os 8.6a3c4 
Mac Os 8.6b3 
Mac Os 8.6final
Mac Os 8.7a3 
Mac Os 8.7a6c2 
Mac Os 8.7a6c3 
Mac Os 8.7b3c3 
Mac Os 8.7J-b2
Mac Os 9.0
Mac Os 9.0.1f1
Mac Os 9.0.2
Mac Os 9.0.3
Mac Os 9.0.4
Mac Os 9.1
Mac Os 9.2.1
Mac Os 9.2.2
Mac Os 9.3
Mac Os X Server 1.1
Mac Os X Server 1.2
Mac Os X Server 1.3
Mac Os 10.0 Developer Preview
Mac Os 10.0 Public Beta 
Mac Os 10.0 Kodiak
Mac Os 10.0 final
Mac Os 10.1
Mac Os 10.1.2
Mac Os 10.1.3
Mac Os 10.1.5d15 
Mac Os 10.1.5f24 
Mac Os 10.1.5f7 
Mac Os 10.1.5g27 
Mac Os 10.1.5g48 
Mac Os 10.1.5g59 
Mac Os 10.1.5final
Mac Os 10.2
Mac Os 10.2.1
Mac Os 10.2.2
Mac Os 10.2.3
Mac Os 10.2.4
Mac Os 10.2.7
Mac Os 10.2.8
Mac Os 10.3
Mac Os 10.3.1
Mac Os 10.3.2
Mac Os 10.3.3
Mac Os 10.3.4
Mac Os 10.3.5
Mac Os 10.3.6
Mac Os 10.3.7
Mac Os 10.3.8
Mac Os 10.3.9
Darwin
Open Darwin
Lynx
LynxOs
Unix
eXodus
LXDE
xUbuntu ? à 10.4
UbuntuHoary 5.04
Ubuntu 6.04 à 12.04
Lubuntu ? à 13.10
Kubuntu ? à 12.4
Suse
Turbo Linux
Mandrake
GNU
GNUStep
FreeBSD
NetBSD
OpenBSD
POSIX MkLinux        <= pas sure
Debian
Fedora
Gentoo
Red Hat
Slackintosh
Solaris
OpenSolaris
QNX
Lynux Works
A/ux 3.1                  <= pas sure
BeOs MacWorld 1997
BeOs Dr8.2
BeOs R2
BeOs R230105
BeOs R3
BeOs R4
NeXT                       <= a tester
Rhapsody DR-1 
Rhapsody DR-2
Rhapsody Premier
OS AIX IBM              <= a tester
Integrity                 <= a tester
OSE                        <= a tester


Il en existe d'autre. :casse:

Je t'ai mis ceux-la en vrac, mais j'en ai déjà essayé de la liste et si j'ai mis cette liste, c'est qu'on les trouves. Pas facile à avoir mais ils existent principalement sur des sites ftp.
Je ne peux pas te donner les liens, vu que c'est illégal, mais on en parle sur certains poste du forum : http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/logiciels-mac-os-9-a-1242568.html

Il y a bien sur d'autres liens et même un forum de celui-ci du dessus.

Aller, faites de bons rêves et à bientôt


Cdbvs
:bebe:


----------

